
Ask HN: How to measure software complexity on a business-friendly level? - kolegami
There is a project. Mobile (iOS) software using native technologies. The app is actually a common project serving 10 different flavors (differences boil down mostly colors, copy, back ends but sometimes features too). How does one talk with business about not developing features fast enough without making them learn Swift?
======
sh87
All measures that make sense to 'business' revolve around three things
failures, delays and cost. Revenues offset everything but that is always
attributed to sales for some reason so don't bank on that. If you can somehow
show a direct co-relation between learning swift (however you plan to measure
that) and reduced failures, delays or costs then you may have a buy in.

But in my experience, this isn't something you can explain to business. They
either understand it (or at least try to) or don't.

